# Hip Dysplasia, Luxating patella or just typically Havanese?



## Brooklyn (Sep 3, 2013)

I’m a daily reader of the forum to stay up to date but don’t usually post.

Our Hav is now 11 month and finally stopped growing, but is doing great so far (though REALLY stubborn).

I have one concern though, I’m not sure if he has Hip Dysplasia, Luxating patella or I’m just making things up. What concerns me is:

He bunny hops when he is running really fast, he goes up the stairs, or pulls on the leash really hard (we are working on it)
He usually lays on his stomach, front paws tucked in, back legs out (he does love the cold, and doesn’t like heat at all - he also prefers to sleep on the hardwood floor instead of his sherpa bean bags)
He usually sits like a frog, both legs to the side, or usually his right leg sticks out to the side and the left on is tucked in
He used to excessively jump up and down to couch and I could sometimes hear something crack (once every 2 days maybe for a couple weeks) and after month it’s getting better he jumps less and I haven’t heard anything crack in weeks

Do I make sense? I’m seeing if other Havanese do the same thing or I should worry (and sign him up with a health insurance BEFORE it get’s diagnosed).

I thought our breeder was great (eye, hearing test), crate training, potty trained, well socialized with people and dogs… but I realized last week she did not do the hip test.

I also know you guys love pictures so I attached one from christmas.


----------



## Lillysmom (Oct 9, 2012)

First off, your dog is beautiful! Second, I would think a vet could easily tell if you dog has either problem. Third, I think all Havs lay like that - I know Lilly does and she loves lying on the cool tile or laminate and not the carpet or rugs. She looks like a frog and I think it is cute. Also, both my Hav and my Pomeranian run with both back legs together when they are going really fast and that is also how they run up the steps. Neither of them have luxating patellas. I think it is just the way little dogs run. I have heard that when dogs have luxating patellas they kick out the leg that is out of place and hop on the other three legs until the can kick it back into place.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I think if you have concerns, you should have him checked by the vet for peace of mind and for his sake. As far as the breeder not doing hip testing, that isn't done on the puppies, only the breeding adults. It is a test that can be done as a preliminary at one year and then repeated at two years. Good luck.


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Charlie is exactly the same sitting and laying down; legs straight out behind or splayed either side when he's down and usually slumped to one side when he sits. I also was paranoid about him running with back legs together. Our vet has checked him and no sign of any joint problems. Now I realise that most small dogs are exactly the same. 

But do get your vet to check just for your own peace of mind.


----------

